# 02 Mass airflow sensor



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a 2002 3.5SE w/ 5spd tranny, It started running rough and the MIL came on. Had the code pulled and it was a P1102. What causes MAS to fail, and why do they cost 500 bucks!?! I have a NISMO cold air intake and mossy performance exhaust, would my intake cause a problem?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Vibration from the intake could cause the MAS to fail. Also debris/water can damage it as well. They are VERY touchy and it doesn't take much to get them to fail.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Got to looking and I found a mounting bolt on my CAI that was loose, and the way I drive it I'm sure it could've caused some vibrations. Gonna tighten it and get a new MAS, hopefully it'll fix it...Thanks for the help!!!


----------

